# What is best, Months, Moon, tides, (day or night)? for catching Bull Reds in Surf?



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

What is best, Months, Moon, tides, (day or night)? for catching Bull Reds in Surf?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

24/7 365. Bull reds are in the surf year round day and night.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> 24/7 365. Bull reds are in the surf year round day and night.


Absolutely false statement!

(There is NO fish in the surf when I go fishing! lol):rotfl:


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

Best is during Fall Equinox September-October they are spawning.
They are a pain in the rear that time of year!
Not difficult to catch a dozen or so in a few hours!
My wife will not fish with me that time of year!
Only thing worse is the big black ugly drum in the spring !


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Best Time for Bull Reds*

Bull Reds are present most of the time in the Texas Surf.

That being said you cannot catch anything if you don't have bait
in the water....So fish every time you can...That way when you really
catch a bunch you'll remember all the specifics of the day you tonned
the Bull Reds.

Sometimes they are so thick they turn the water red, most of the
time this behavior is in the late summer, early fall. Mid September
thru late November is probably their peak numbers in the surf. This
peak starts after the water begins to cool off from the brutal heat
of the summer.

Don't give up after Thanksgiving, I've caught multiple Bull Reds after
a "Blue Norther" in Feb. Like I said before Bull Reds are around Year
Round.

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

All of the above but would like to add that I like a moving tide.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You never know unless you go. The best time is whenever there is no seaweed, because they are in the surf all year, but seaweed is evil!
Like Oscar said, moving tides are best, especially when the tides first starts to move. I do best right when the water starts back either way.
It's time to be ready with fresh bait and all rods ready then, because sometimes that will be the only action of the day and it's over fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2010)

*what reds?*

i can show you, but then i would have to make you a liberal.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice report!


----------

